# Jade Helm 15



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Headlines on the Drudge Report: POLL: 45% Believe Military Exercises May Lead to Federal Control Of States... 
For the full story: http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_ ... _of_states



> Eight weeks of U.S. military exercises this summer in several southwestern states - dubbed Jade Helm 15 - have some wondering if the government is preparing for martial law. Most voters don't oppose such exercises, but a surprising number worry about what the federal government is up to.


If it wasn't Obama in office I would not think twice about this. However, when he won the first election I said on this site I don't think he will leave easily. I worried about the 2016 election. I thought it was a high probability that he would impose martial law rather than leave office. He is a want to be dictator and shows that constantly by his many violations of the constitution. Yet the republicans sit on their thumbs. Some of the most influential republicans are enabling Obama. The latest example: http://www.infowars.com/secret-deal-cou ... ammo-bans/

I think North Vietnam was successful in the brain washing of McCain. Either that or old age has taken it's toll. He was so jealous of Sarah Palin that he through her under the buss, and now he is supporting Jade Helm15 and many of Obama's constitutional violations. Didn't they all take an oath to support the constitution. The Washington DC gene pool definitely needs chlorine.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Good grief Bruce.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Good grief Bruce.....


Good grief???? Were talking about a Muslim who hates this nation and sees himself as the messiah. Earth to HH.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce's! Your second post!?! Good Good GREAt Grief!!! 
Just kiddin you Bruce! Seriously, I couldn't believe it when I read this am on FOX website that a poll they took showed about a third of Americans still actually believed, or claimed to believe, that OBAMA was going o invade texas among other states! I though to myself "HUH" what's the date? April 1? Once again Good Grief! I can't believe anyone actually believes that!?!

Like I used to tell my kids, I'm laughing WITH you, not At you!


----------

